# Merry Christmas from the FaeryBee Flock



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*

Wishing you a very
MERRY CHRISTMAS! 














​*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you, yours and your lovely flock there!! 
May you all have great and happy moments!!!


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you and your birdies Debs - the jazz boys send a festive tweet


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see your very Christmassy flock! Merry Christmas, Deb!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you Deb...


----------



## rahonass (Sep 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you Deb, I hope you and your family have a wonderful time


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Merry Christmas Deb. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas and happy 2014 to you, your family and your lovely flock!
I just loved the festive photos of them.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you Deb and your flock and your family this morning it is Christmas morning i have the carols playing on our Christmas tree the lights play music. I love your snow scenes. Can we have some snow we are having extreme heat 33's going to be a hot one today. I hope Peach is still playing with his Christmas present from Indigo... Hear is another Christmas surprise i did for you Deb. We are going to the beach today to be different from Roast lamb and pudding we are having Mud Crab and Triffle to hot to cook in the middle of the day. I have to keep Indigo cool to.. Merry Christmas hope you get lots of Christmas gifts. Oh can we have some of your Snow? Hear is Indigo's present for you Deb.


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

*And a Merry Christmas from Arlene and Rosie and Charlie. 

Believe. 
*
​


----------



## Bushy (Dec 31, 2012)

Merry Christmas Deb!
:hug: Have a great day!


----------



## Michelle M. (Nov 29, 2011)

Happy holidays to you and the flock! 

That sleigh ride looks like fun - especially with the budgies all bundled up!


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas Deb! I hope Santa's visited all your flock with some wonderful Christmas cheer!


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Merry christmas Deb. Hope santa was good to you, your family and flock .

Linda went in to work this morning when she gets home we will have a cozy little Christmas with our family and flock.


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*Merry Christmas to you and your flock, Deb. I just loved the beautiful photos.  Have a nice Christmas.*


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*Everyone looks so festive and like
they are really enjoying the holiday 

Hope all was lovely for you, your 
family and your flock and puppies!*


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

In your own words "Merry Christmas everybirdie" Hope all your beautiful birds had a special day and you did too.


----------



## DamonsMaster (Jan 7, 2012)

What beautiful birds you have and what lovely photos. Hope your xmas day was happy and relaxing and Santa was kind to you all.


----------



## NoLongerExists (May 24, 2011)

*Such adorable pictures!  A late merry Christmas to you too!*


----------

